# Gun Show Prize, sorta........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Last Saturday a gun show was held in Memphis. Sort of thought I might walk around, just for a look. Well, there was this Ruger Single Six, for $200, so took it home. I believe the gun is unfired, seems to date back to 1963:










Bob Wright


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

FOR $200?? Wow! Great find!

Zhur


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Great revolver and a great buy. You should have a lot of fun with that one for sure. I been going to gun shows in my area for years and have never found a good looking used Ruger like that. Good luck with it Bob. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Been to a lot of gun shows but never got a deal like that..Great buy:smt023


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW!
Enjoy


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice find! I never get that lucky.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Man, the gun shows suck in my area. I haven't even found ammo any cheaper than Walmart. Forget about coming across a great find on a firearm. :smt076

I'm jealous, but congrats Bob!


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

_Classified ads must be posted in the appropriate subforum._ - Mike


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Price aside, that is an outstanding find. Though I believe Ruger makes even better firearms now than in the past, it is unlikely that your Single Six has been surpassed in quality or function. Enjoy!


----------

